# Cabinet



## carver1942 (Sep 25, 2013)

I saw this wonderful cabinet and though some might want to build one like it. It could probably be done in a weekend.  




regards
Ed


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

No problemo!....how many you want? Ha!

seen this before, can you imagine building that? wow


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I think this was featured on one of the WW magazines. If it's the same one, it took 1,400 hours to complete. That is about the same time it takes to make a custom Holland & Holland shotgun or rifle.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

ummmmm that would be a NO….... (laughing)


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm gonna start mine tonight. Should have it done by Sunday morn. Right? Lol


----------



## kwolfe (Feb 12, 2014)

I had to watch that twice and was in awe both times.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice simple lines on that piece. Is it a Shaker design?


----------



## carver1942 (Sep 25, 2013)

I was going to start one but I can't find a place that I can get the "brasses". The wood is not a problem, I have a pile of skids that I can pull the staples out of.
Ed


----------

